# Trawler Radio Rooms - Photos



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Have a friend who is seeking photos of radio rooms on fishing vessels that carried R/Os. There are plenty of photos on this site (and elsewhere) of the exterior of all sorts of fishing vessels but he is only interested in the interior shots of radio installations. Can anyone please point us in the right direction?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

The Arctic Corsair radio room is here
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=102378
I don't think it's as fitted though.
I'll have a look at some "Mariners" & see if I can come up with some.
Which era are you looking for?

Cheers
Kris


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Arctic Corsair Radio Room*

I visited this vessel about five years ago and can confirm that the radio room is more of a collection of equipment than a 'real trawler radio room' as fitted.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Marconi Sahib said:


> I'll have a look at some "Mariners" & see if I can come up with some.
> Which era are you looking for?
> 
> Cheers
> Kris


Kris,

Have found a couple (Ranger Ajax is one) from 1965/66 ''Mariner'' magazines but anything earlier would be of much appreciated. Unfortunately, as is to be expected, people were mainly concerned with the appearance of the vessel, not the radio room and even the ''Mariner'' has lots of photos of trawler exteriors but very, very, few of their radio installations.

Earlier ''Mariner'' magazines tended to be of a more strait-laced character, with photos concentrating on passenger ship radio rooms, groups of ''VIPs'' and individual equipments. Naturally enough, fishing vessel sites tend not to give much emphasis to the radio installations.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I've found a few between 1947 and 1951 so far, Ron.
I'll try scanning them when I get a free moment.
I don't expect great results though because the "Mariner" wasn't exactly high quality printing in those years.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you for that, Kris. I have the same problem and have resorted to taking digital photos of the pages that I need and then saving them on the PC. Usually (not always), with a little help from Photoshop, they can then be attached to emails and sent out.

I'll ask my friend to contact you by PM and arrange how to get the pics from you.


----------

